# 4lb 10oz largemouth caught



## ragetail (Feb 8, 2009)

I caught this at 8pm before the tornado warnings in our county. I caught two other 2 lb bass all on the same presentation. The key on this night was a "splash-less" entry. All three of my bass, including this one, was when I feathered the jig into the water. All 3 hit on the initial fall. Stained water. 3/8 oz jig with trailer. AWESOME!


----------



## liveblue23 (Jun 8, 2010)

thats a nice one. congrats. what color jig where you throwing and trailer ifyou dont mind my asking. im starting to get into throwin a jig a lot more.


----------



## pizzacouple (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice fish. Where was this caught? No secret spots just the lake.


----------



## ragetail (Feb 8, 2009)

liveblue23 said:


> thats a nice one. congrats. what color jig where you throwing and trailer ifyou dont mind my asking. im starting to get into throwin a jig a lot more.



Evolution Heavy Cover Jig...Strike king Rage Craw. Green jig. The name of the color on the rage tail was "summer craw" its green pumpkin on one side and chartreuse on the other


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice fish!!! Teaching your dad a lesson on how to get the big ones


----------



## dinkcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice fish Joe


----------



## ragetail (Feb 8, 2009)

no disrespect but, why would I ever spill the beans on my home lake honey hole?


----------



## morning jigger (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice fish, can't beat the old trusty jigg n pigg!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice fish son. -4lb.10oz. is a biggun.- You'll be teachin' the old-man some tricks before long.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice fish ''''''''


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice fish Joe,that's showing papa how it's done


----------



## crackedup (Apr 14, 2011)

thats a :B, nice catch


----------



## Drahthaar_dude (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice fish!!


----------



## Duane867 (Jul 11, 2011)

ragetail said:


> no disrespect but, why would I ever spill the beans on my home lake honey hole?


I would sooner die my self LOL !


----------



## zack pahl (Mar 8, 2009)

awesome bass, and a great report!


----------

